# Clinics posting as patients



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

We seem to have a glut of new members joining and posting about the treatments they have received abroad. They seem to have poor English and have a few posts on different boards eg surrogate, donor eggs etc, giving different stories of treatment they have had at clinics. My concerns are they are clinics pretending to be patients and "shilling" for business. 

If people see these posts and are suspicious, they need to report them to moderators.

I think people who are looking for donor eggs/ sperm are often in an emotionally vulnerable position (I know I have been at times), and I think these boards should be a place where we can come and talk about our fears, wants and needs without being exploited. People should be able to get HONEST information and some of these posters make me feel doubtful.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi LittleFriend,

Thank you for your post.

We do try to keep on top of these foreign clinics - but they are persistant, and attempt set up other accounts when they are banned. We do keep an eye on who signs up and have several methods which we use to identify these perpetrators, but like any human - we also make mistakes and some get through.

With the help of people reporting suspicious posts we will be able to remove the offenders much quicker (as you might have noticed already )

Thanks again for your help.

All the best,
Tony
x


----------



## shtem (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for warning!


----------

